# VR vs NON VR??



## aleksey123 (Dec 19, 2009)

hello and happy holidays!!!!!! quick question, Are there any differences, besides VR feature, on nikkor VR 55-200mm f/4-5.6g if-ed, and non VR????? is the VR version is better? maybe glass or somethin its looks bigger..anyone? i can get non VR for 150$ new and VR is 250 am thinking is it worth it extra 100$.


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 19, 2009)

It helps.

No, you don't _need_ it - but you don't 'need' anything. It's handy and worth the money.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

I believe Nikon has been making glass for 50+ yrs. Only w/in last 5-6 have they been making VR (not entirely sure on exact numbers but I hope you got the idea).
Is VR useful - depends on who you ask. Personally, on VS lens, I turned the feature of - I don't like inner lens movement when I recompose the shot. On my non VR lens, I don't have VR  and it is my favorite lens.
Shooting at something like 1/30sec or slower, VRE is helpful but again it depends on what you're shooting, how important that feature to you and of course your budget.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 19, 2009)

To me, yes, it's worth it.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 19, 2009)

I got it refurbished from Adorama and it came in great condition with a 90 day warranty for $150 on sale.  Its still on sale now so this might make it an easier decision  

2166B Nikon 55mm - 200mm f/4-5.6G ED-IF AF-S DX VR (Vibration Reduction) Autofocus Zoom Lens - Refurbished by Nikon U.S.A.


----------



## jnm (Dec 19, 2009)

for the 55-200 id say it's worth it.  buddy got his brand new from adorama a few weeks ago for $150.


----------



## edouble (Dec 19, 2009)

Goontz said:


> To me, yes, it's worth it.



Are you riding a ZX10R?


----------



## Goontz (Dec 19, 2009)

edouble said:


> Are you riding a ZX10R?



6R


----------



## edouble (Dec 19, 2009)

Goontz said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Are you riding a ZX10R?
> ...



Awesome, when you step it up to a 10 visit us over at zx-10r.net :mrgreen:


----------



## aleksey123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> I got it refurbished from Adorama and it came in great condition with a 90 day warranty for $150 on sale. Its still on sale now so this might make it an easier decision
> 
> 2166B Nikon 55mm - 200mm f/4-5.6G ED-IF AF-S DX VR (Vibration Reduction) Autofocus Zoom Lens - Refurbished by Nikon U.S.A.


 
nice! i am sooo ordering this now!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: tanks!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 19, 2009)

No problem  I love the lens!!


----------

